# I need help....



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know what to do and I need your opinions. There is a cat here. She is a pure bred Persian tortie. Beautiful girl, very sweet and docile. I've just been asked to take her.

Now here are the cons to this. I already have 4 cats and am at my limit for number of cats given the amount of space I live in. I also am looking for a job so I don't have much money right now. I only wanted 3 cats, little Autumn was not expected to stay with us but she insisted on it. As far as I am aware this Persian has never been around other cats so I can not predict how she will react.

Now here are the pros. I personally know this cat and have lived with her for 2 weeks before (house sitting). The home she has lived in is one that has very much neglected her. She has lived with the parents of her owner for the majority of her life. The parents are vocal that they do not like animals. The cat has not been treated kindly. She has never been allowed on any furniture, is not brushed at all and just shaved twice a year (her mattes were heartbreaking), has no scratch post, and only owns one bed and one toy. These are the only things she is allowed to play with or sleep on. They don't like her and don't spend any time with her. She is a very sad little cat. I love this cat and hate the life she has lived. I know these people will just give her to the first place that says they will take her and not try to find a proper home. If I took her I know she will be in a good home or I could rehome her to a home that I know will care for him.

I don't know what the right thing to do is. I feel like no matter what decision I make it will be the wrong one. I don't have the room for her, yet I can't let her stay in this type of life. What do you think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Take her in and rehome her. She desperately needs a good home.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Based on your description, go ahead and take her. If you keep her isolated in your bathroom with a scratch pad, good food and a bit of your time she will likely be better off than the current situation and then you can take some time to find her a good home. There are always more options than we see at first, if she was on a shaved twice a year schedule then she was there for some time, perhaps you could sign up to find her a new home while she stays there for just a bit longer (not imediate save but less transition for her too...)


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with whats been said. Even if you can't keep another cat as your own, you could at least get her out the situation she is in, and then find her a new forever home that _you _find suitable. From the way you've written about her current situation, I think this would be best for her.

I know how it is, only wanting a set number of cats, and then finding another one who wishes to stay right where she is. Alice wasn't supposed to live permanently with us, but she wormed her way into all our hearts, cat and human alike, so we now have three. I can't imagine life without her now!

I wish you all the best in whatever decision you decide to make with this Persian girl. Let us know what happens.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm going to agree that you should take her in if you can manage it until you can find her a good home. You'll probably feel worse to imagine her continuing to live a life of misery and maybe ending up in a kill shelter or something. I guess the one good thing about looking for work can be that you have a bit more time on your hands for such projects...?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Has she had her shots and stuff? Is she spayed? I might be able to foster her for you if she gets along with Mow.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ooooooh!!!!!! Nutmeg is jealous if she gets to live with Mow Mow.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not in a position to KEEP another cat.... my situation is too precarious (pending cross country trip if I don't find a job) but I'd be happy to let her stay here and take care of her until a good home is found (so long as she's got her shots and is spayed )


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree with everyone else. Foster her until you can find a good home for her. You may even want to call around to the local cat rescue groups and see if they can help.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree with the others. Fostering her if you can't keep her would be better than her current situation.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I'm certainly not one to buck a trend. 

Take her in. Lots of people want Persians. You're doing the right thing, and she will love being your fourth cat...I mean.....you'll be able to find her a home..


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright I have talked to my husband and we will be taking her! I keep saying that it will be a foster, but he is insisting that we keep her. Silly man  He is already in love with her! I just worry cause we are already pushing the limits with the number of cats we have vs square footage of the place. She is current on all medical and spayed so that helps that she won't need any of that stuff anytime soon. I will be receiving papers on those things. 

Thank you so much MowMow for you incredibly generous offer! I have no clue how she is with other cats especially since she has never lived with any, so I would feel so bad if she ended up not liking MowMow and causing tension in your home  You are a sweet person with a heart of gold!

I am VERY excited. I love this cat and have always adored the persian breed. For as long as I can remember I have been determined to have one. 

Here is a picture of her:










There will be plenty more to come! We are going to have to think of a new name though. Her current one is the name of an ex girlfriend of my husbands so we won't be keeping that :cool


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i may be a little late to this party but after seeing that picture i must say that _*you have to keep her!

*_


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is sooooo precious! Bless you for taking her in out of that situation, and whether or not you do decide to keep her at least you know for sure she is way better off now. What a cutie!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is adorable! I don't understand people that could have such a sweet gorgeous cat in their home and not fall in love with her! 
Congratulations I think she is landing in a very happy place.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's great  I'm glad you're keeping her. She can live in a home that will give her love and care.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at that mushy, half-dark face - like Gigi's!! 

Vertical space is more important that square footage. My little place is, at most, 750 square feet. At *most*. But my girls have lots of places at different levels to be on their own if they want.

You never know, you may meet someone who needs this little girl as much as she needs a place, too.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

That poor baby, what a sad life. 

I hope someone can help her.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

So so so cute! What a nice person you are. Maybe if you get her into a no-kill shelter I will visit her when I am in the Pacific NW in April .


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a little late to this thread, but I would have given you the same advice as the others, and as you decided on your own. I'd leave her in her safe room for a good few weeks, to let her settle in, before trying a slow introduction to your other cats.

I wouldn't worry too much about square footage, if that's your main constraint. Like Marie says, vertical space is an ideal way to increase your available room. And being treated with love and respect is much more important that square footage in any event. 

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

You really should take her in. Since you plan on getting a job soon, it won't be so hard on you, so maybe you will be able to manage it? If not, you can just rehome the little thing.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Seems I'm late to the discussion as well. Considering where she's come from, likely anything would be better, and I think you've made the right choice in taking her as long as you have the time and ability to do so. If it doesn't work out with her and your other cats I don't think you'll have too much of a problem rehoming her, she is a beautiful Persian. Keep us posted!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Look at that mushy, half-dark face - like Gigi's!!
> 
> Vertical space is more important that square footage. My little place is, at most, 750 square feet. At *most*. But my girls have lots of places at different levels to be on their own if they want.
> 
> You never know, you may meet someone who needs this little girl as much as she needs a place, too.


Thank you Marie, you have made me feel a lot better. My place is 900 sq ft, so it's not big either. That's why I've been nervous about the room. However there is plenty of height. I had not thought of that, you are brilliant! I will have to get more cat posts and create more sleeping spots. 

I will make it the best home she has had, whether it is temporary or not. Thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement, they have meant so much to me. Like I've said, most everyone that I talk to here thinks one cat is too many so I can only imagine how ridiculed I will be if they find out about this girl. I hate how they assume my house stinks or is covered in hair and urine just because I have 4 cats  Oh well. 

I am so excited, I can't hardly wait lol. She will be arriving this weekend :catmilk


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> Like I've said, most everyone that I talk to here thinks one cat is too many so I can only imagine how ridiculed I will be if they find out about this girl. I hate how they assume my house stinks or is covered in hair and urine just because I have 4 cats  Oh well.


I understand how this is.. my dad automatically assumes that cats stink just because they're animals. It angers me so badly..

Animals wouldn't smell if you change their litter box or pet cage, and if you bathed them when they need it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I too arrived late to the thread, and I was praying all along that you'd foster her, so I'm elated that you're adopting her! Here's sending good vibes for a smooth adaptation and all the enjoyment you all deserve and I'm sure you'll have!!!

I'm really hoping for a thread-diary about her new life, but I don't dare ask.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad you're going to rescue her. I was hoping you'd say that! She deserves a lovely home with lots of cuddles.

All the best with the transition, good luck with integrating her into your house and with your resident cats. I hope it all goes well. 

Your hubby is a keeper for saying you can keep her, aw!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Abbie said:


> Your hubby is a keeper for saying you can keep her, aw!


Oh how true this is!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> I too arrived late to the thread, and I was praying all along that you'd foster her, so I'm elated that you're adopting her! Here's sending good vibes for a smooth adaptation and all the enjoyment you all deserve and I'm sure you'll have!!!
> 
> I'm really hoping for a thread-diary about her new life, but I don't dare ask.


I was thinking about making a thread in the meet my kitty to keep people updated on her progress. She is way too cute not to share with everyone :cat

I've been working on my bedroom preparing for her. This weekend feels so far away lol. I've always struggled with patience. Thanks again for all the kind words everyone! 

And yes, I think my husband is pretty stinking amazing :luv


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yay, we're getting a progress thread!! Please let us know here when the thread starts! Oh and...don't forget the pics.


----------

